# Inpatient coding : Hepatic cirrhosis with ascites



## sarithamanu (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi All

I have one concern in Inpatient coding. 

Patient admitted with abd pain, abd distension , N/V, patient with alcoholic liver cirrhosis with hepatitis C. Ascites was diagnosed and pt underwent paracentesis for that which relieved the symptoms. Ascites is the frequently ongoing  problem for patient therefore it was decided to do TIPS procedure in patient. In the final diagnosis its documented as " Hepatic cirrhosis with ascites." What will be the Pdx for this scenario.

Thanks
Saritha.V, CPC, CCS


----------

